# LOWRIDER MAGAZINE



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

At the San Mateo County Expo Center.


Have not heard much about it..anyone going..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I might go to check it out.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

tru gamers will be there if it dont get cancelled


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

already sent in my pre-reg


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i might go.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ill be there if it dont get cancelled u never know. right


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 4 2007, 09:16 PM~8236244
> *already sent  in my pre-reg
> *


i'm about to send mine tommorow..i guess will see if they have it...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

LOWRIDER MAG SHOWS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NOT WHAT THEY USED TO BE,,,,,,,,  



I MISS THE GOOD OLD DAYS :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill be outthere


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll be there 60s street


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jul 5 2007, 12:20 AM~8237530
> *   LOWRIDER MAG SHOWS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NOT WHAT THEY USED TO BE,,,,,,,,
> I MISS THE GOOD OLD DAYS :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



ITS WHAT YOU MAKE OF IT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 5 2007, 12:31 AM~8237567
> *ITS WHAT YOU MAKE OF IT
> *


I agree


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 5 2007, 12:31 AM~8237570
> *I agree
> *



SEE YOU THERE READY FOR SOME LAUGHS :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

LRM


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:guns: LRM
[/quote]

but i bet you'll still be there


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 5 2007, 05:39 AM~8238004
> *but i bet you'll still be there
> *


Sure will bro.............











Real Talk with a sign and shit outside the gates saying LRM forgot its roots or something like that..... :angry:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

No Thanks!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

im 50/50 about this 1, last year was all happy but it got called off, i got a feeling the same will happen


dta*97


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

ISLANDERS C.C. WILL BE IN HE HOUSE FO SHO. FAMILIES COMING FROM L.A. BRINGING THEY SHIT, WE REPRESENTING FROM L.A. TO THE BAY. COME SMOKE WITH US.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 5 2007, 09:47 AM~8238812
> *Sure will bro.............
> Real Talk with a sign and shit outside the gates saying LRM forgot its roots or something like that..... :angry:
> *


lol yes lrm is not what it use to be but did u see the last issue, joe rays first issue as editor . it was cool nice and simple with lo los . so before u keep on with your rant, lets see how it goes . and if u ask who joe ray is please ban yourself from lil :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 5 2007, 08:47 AM~8238812
> *Sure will bro.............
> Real Talk with a sign and shit outside the gates saying LRM forgot its roots or something like that..... :angry:
> *



:0 :biggrin: SEE WHAT I MEANT? LOWRIDER MAG SHOWS ARE NOT WHAT THEY USED TO BE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT THINKS SO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :nosad:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:0 :0 sSEE,,, MAY BE THE PROBLEM IS THAT LRM IS NOW OWN BY A CORPORATION THAT CAN CARE A RATS ASS ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY 
THEY HAVE ABOUT 6 OR 7 OTHER MAGAZINES TO WORRY ABOUT,,,,IF THEY LOOSE MONEY IN ONE, THEY JUST GET RID OF IT AND KEEP GOING,,,,,,,,,,,,,AND UNLESS SOMEONE OUT THERE HAS THE MONEY,,AND THE ,,WILLING TO START A REAL LOWRIDER MAGAZINE,,,,YOU KNOW,,NO 22' AND ABOVE WHEELS ADS,,NO MOTORCICLES IN IT NO EUROS, JUST LIKE IT JUSED TO BE GIRLS,CHROME,AND H Y D R A U L I C S BABY,, :cheesy: AAAHHHH YEAH! GOOD QUALITY PAPER AND NATIONWIDE COVERAGE!!!!!!!!! HARD TO MAKE IT HAPPEN ,,,,,,,UNLESS I WIN THE LOTTO,, I'LL FUCKEN MAKE IT HAPPEN THEN ,,,SO,,,, LET ME GO BUY SOME TICKETS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

DELEGATION CAR CLUB ALREADY PRE REGISTERED


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 5 2007, 01:40 PM~8240597
> *DELEGATION CAR CLUB ALREADY PRE REGISTERED
> *


    REP THE VALLEY


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

ITS A MANDATORY SHOW FOR EASTSIDE WE WILL ALL BE THERE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:nono:



They aint about Lowridin'


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 5 2007, 02:43 PM~8241441
> *:nono:
> They aint about Lowridin'
> *



YEAH BUT JUST ABOUT EVERY PERSON THERE IS ABOUT LOWRIDIN', AND WHAT MAKES LOWRIDIN' WHAT IT IS. YEAH WERE STILL SUPPORTING THE MAG BUT AT THE SAME TIME WERE SUPPORTING OURSELVES. I SEE IT AS A PLACE TO MEET MORE PEOPLE AND MAKE NEW FRIENDS JUST LIKE WE DID AT THE LAYITLOW PICNIC. ITS NOT ABOUT LRM FOR ME ITS ABOUT MEETING COOL ASS PEOPLE AND MAKING THE BEST OF IT.


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

NOR CAL RIDAHZ CAR CLUB WILL BE THER 4 SHOW GOT THE BOMB ASS PLACE FOR THE OVER NIGHTERS AT THE MARRIOTT BY THE AIRPORT (BAYSHORE)


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 5 2007, 04:01 PM~8241519
> *YEAH BUT JUST ABOUT EVERY PERSON THERE IS ABOUT LOWRIDIN', AND WHAT MAKES LOWRIDIN' WHAT IT IS. YEAH WERE STILL SUPPORTING THE MAG BUT AT THE SAME TIME WERE SUPPORTING OURSELVES. I SEE IT AS A PLACE TO MEET MORE PEOPLE AND MAKE NEW FRIENDS JUST LIKE WE DID AT THE LAYITLOW PICNIC. ITS NOT ABOUT LRM FOR ME ITS ABOUT MEETING COOL ASS PEOPLE AND MAKING THE BEST OF IT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

but it can also me a place for the gangs to act stupid . one of the worse shoes i ever went to was at cow place lrm show all them notenos could care less about the cars


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 5 2007, 04:26 PM~8242200
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> but it can also me a place for the gangs to act stupid . one of the worse shoes i ever went  to was at cow place lrm show all them notenos could care less about the cars
> *



TRUE BUT IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT GANGS IF SHIT POPS OFF AS LONG AS IT AINT NEAR ME I COULD CARE LESS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Everyone please feast your eyes on this.

http://calendar.smeventcenter.com/coe/coe_...ej5fe3ei0fg6fe3


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I know DUB just had their show cancalled there and they are saying it was because of the facility calling it off....I hope the same doesn't happen with LRM


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 5 2007, 04:26 PM~8242200
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> but it can also me a place for the gangs to act stupid . one of the worse shoes i ever went  to was at cow place lrm show all them notenos could care less about the cars
> *


X2


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

:0


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Lifes Finest will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BLVD KINGS C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPING........but i know one member that will not be there! :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jul 6 2007, 03:51 AM~8246002
> *BLVD KINGS C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPING........but i know one member that will not be there! :0
> *



regal king will be there...he just wants to get people all hype-up for nothing... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

You guys are gonna shine your chrome for nothing. LRM show in No. Cal? HA!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jul 6 2007, 10:35 AM~8247187
> *You guys are gonna shine your chrome for nothing. LRM show in No. Cal? HA!
> *



CHROMES ALWAYS SHINNING.. IF THEY HAVE IT THEN KOO IF NOT, NO SLEEP LOST OVER IT..


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WILL BE IN DA HOUSE FO SHO


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 5 2007, 03:01 PM~8241519
> *YEAH BUT JUST ABOUT EVERY PERSON THERE IS ABOUT LOWRIDIN', AND WHAT MAKES LOWRIDIN' WHAT IT IS. YEAH WERE STILL SUPPORTING THE MAG BUT AT THE SAME TIME WERE SUPPORTING OURSELVES. I SEE IT AS A PLACE TO MEET MORE PEOPLE AND MAKE NEW FRIENDS JUST LIKE WE DID AT THE LAYITLOW PICNIC. ITS NOT ABOUT LRM FOR ME ITS ABOUT MEETING COOL ASS PEOPLE AND MAKING THE BEST OF IT.
> *


Exactly...I don't care who puts on the show, I'm going cause it's a place where I can show off my ride and it's in my town :biggrin:

Pre reg complete


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jul 6 2007, 01:51 AM~8246002
> *BLVD KINGS C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPING........but i know one member that will not be there! :0
> *


:wave:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 5 2007, 04:26 PM~8242200
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> but it can also me a place for the gangs to act stupid . one of the worse shoes i ever went  to was at cow place lrm show all them notenos could care less about the cars
> *


Come on bro I was there in Fresno last year in the hop pit at the Individuals show with my kids when smo youngsters came by the fence and shot some homeboy in front of all of us and I can tell you they were no Nortenos, so see this type of shit happens everywhere


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 5 2007, 04:26 PM~8242200
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> but it can also me a place for the gangs to act stupid . one of the worse shoes i ever went  to was at cow place lrm show all them notenos could care less about the cars
> *


Come on bro I was there in Fresno last year in the hop pit at the Individuals show with my kids when some youngsters came by the fence and shot some homeboy in front of all of us, and I can tell you they were no Nortenos, so see this type of shit happens everywhere


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Jul 6 2007, 11:17 PM~8252465
> *Come on bro I was there in Fresno last year in the hop pit at the Individuals show with my kids when smo youngsters came by the fence and shot some homeboy in front of all of us and I can tell you they were no Nortenos, so see this type of shit happens everywhere
> *



YES IT DOES AND THATS A SHAME THAT SOME LOWRIDERS HAVE TO BRING THAT KIND OF ATTITUDE TO A CAR SHOW. THOSE ARE THE KIND OF PEOPLE THAT NEED TO STAY AT HOME. I THINK IT WAS SOUTHERNERS THAT GOT SHOT THAT DAY. STUPID JUST PLAN STUIPD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 6 2007, 02:22 PM~8249982
> *CHROMES ALWAYS SHINNING.. IF THEY HAVE IT THEN KOO IF NOT, NO SLEEP LOST OVER IT..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 6 2007, 03:34 PM~8250033
> *WILL BE IN DA HOUSE FO SHO
> *



So the show is still on?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@Jul 7 2007, 03:05 AM~8252982
> *So the show is still on?
> *


Hope NOT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 7 2007, 03:37 AM~8252994
> *Hope NOT :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

If it does happen than Midnighters will be there....Definately going to be at Street Low Super Show September 2nd at Santa Clara Fairgrounds!


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jul 5 2007, 11:25 AM~8239999
> *:0  :0 sSEE,,, MAY BE THE PROBLEM IS THAT LRM IS NOW OWN BY A CORPORATION THAT CAN CARE A RATS ASS ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> THEY HAVE ABOUT 6 OR 7 OTHER MAGAZINES TO WORRY ABOUT,,,,IF THEY LOOSE MONEY IN ONE, THEY JUST GET RID OF IT AND KEEP GOING,,,,,,,,,,,,,AND UNLESS SOMEONE OUT THERE HAS THE MONEY,,AND THE ,,WILLING TO START A REAL LOWRIDER MAGAZINE,,,,YOU KNOW,,NO 22' AND ABOVE WHEELS ADS,,NO MOTORCICLES IN IT NO EUROS, JUST LIKE IT JUSED TO BE GIRLS,CHROME,AND H Y D R A U L I C S BABY,, :cheesy: AAAHHHH YEAH! GOOD QUALITY PAPER AND NATIONWIDE COVERAGE!!!!!!!!! HARD TO MAKE IT HAPPEN ,,,,,,,UNLESS I WIN THE LOTTO,, I'LL FUCKEN MAKE IT HAPPEN THEN ,,,SO,,,, LET ME GO BUY SOME TICKETS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 a homie check streelow magazine is good and laind magazine is pretty good too.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 7 2007, 05:37 AM~8252994
> *Hope NOT :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 7 2007, 05:37 AM~8252994
> *Hope NOT :biggrin:
> *


hes just mad cause he an't got nothing to take


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 8 2007, 09:51 PM~8263006
> *hes just mad cause he an't got nothing to take
> *


  sup dogg?? im putting those rims to use this weekend for the newstyle/impalas picnic


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 8 2007, 09:56 PM~8263067
> * sup dogg?? im putting those rims to use this weekend for the newstyle/impalas picnic
> *



you got new rims? what was wrong with the ones you had on at the lil picnic?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 8 2007, 09:51 PM~8263006
> *hes just mad cause he an't got nothing to take
> *


:roflmao:



Once the Regal is done (hopefully to the standards I expect) I still wouldn't take it to a Lowrider Magazine event :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 9 2007, 04:54 AM~8264276
> *:roflmao:
> Once the Regal is done (hopefully to the standards I expect) I still wouldn't take it to a Lowrider Magazine event :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yes u will.....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 8 2007, 11:56 PM~8263067
> * sup dogg?? im putting those rims to use this weekend for the newstyle/impalas picnic
> *


you put some work in that ride already......hustler :biggrin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Lo*Lystics will be there


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 5 2007, 08:47 AM~8238812
> *Sure will bro.............
> Real Talk with a sign and shit outside the gates saying LRM forgot its roots or something like that..... :angry:
> *


haha that will be the shit


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 4 2007, 07:16 PM~8236244
> *already sent  in my pre-reg
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

Hey this show is coming up! I'm planning on being there. Anyone else?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 15 2007, 10:17 AM~8560203
> *Hey this show is coming up! I'm planning on being there. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> ...


need a ride? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

LRM :no:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 15 2007, 10:17 AM~8560203
> *Hey this show is coming up! I'm planning on being there. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> ...





meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee please come by da RAIDER truck n take a pic :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 15 2007, 10:17 AM~8560203
> *Hey this show is coming up! I'm planning on being there. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> ...


I am now :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Aug 12 2007, 08:54 PM~8538494
> *Lo*Lystics will be there
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2007, 01:39 PM~8560819
> *:yes:
> *


X2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

IS IT WORTH TRYING TO GET IN SUN. W/O PRE-REG?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 15 2007, 05:03 PM~8563207
> *IS IT WORTH TRYING TO GET IN SUN. W/O PRE-REG?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 15 2007, 10:17 AM~8560203
> *Hey this show is coming up! I'm planning on being there. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :cheesy: DELEGATION C.C will b there stop by our cars, so we could take some flicks of u :cheesy:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2007, 05:46 PM~8563500
> *:yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


i dont want ot get there and have to leave it in the parking lot. :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 15 2007, 07:45 PM~8564321
> *i dont want ot get there and have to leave it in the parking lot. :uh:
> *


They will let you guys in. I dont think it will be a problem.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2007, 11:32 PM~8566023
> *They will let you guys in. I dont think it will be a problem.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 15 2007, 07:45 PM~8564321
> *i dont want ot get there and have to leave it in the parking lot. :uh:
> *


just be there early carnale :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 16 2007, 05:18 PM~8571552
> *just be there early carnale :biggrin:
> *


i'm thinking 5 am sun. have a couple members already pre-reg and setin up sat.
thanks uce


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

got my confirmation today


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

me too!



> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Aug 16 2007, 09:53 PM~8572493
> *got my confirmation today
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

WHATS UP WITH THE ELECTRICITY? HOW MUCH ARE WE SUPPOSE TO PAY?


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

we'll be there outside


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Aug 20 2007, 11:16 AM~8596546
> *we'll be there outside
> *


we will be there too

showin our new dvd the impalas special edition v2


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

so there is out doors?



> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Aug 20 2007, 01:16 PM~8596546
> *we'll be there outside
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 20 2007, 02:45 PM~8598245
> *so there is out doors?
> *


parkin lot pimpin


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 20 2007, 02:45 PM~8598245
> *so there is out doors?
> *


I hope so, here is the web site:
http://krang.lowridermagazine.com/events/SanMateo2007.pdf

no ice chest :angry: I guess were bringing tequila :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES WILL BE THERE *

 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Make sure to stop by my booth and pick up a calendar for $8 this Sunday at the Lowrider Magazine show in San Mateo. I will have cover model Nina, Centerfold Lupe and a few othere models working my booth. So make sure to have these ladys sign your calendar. And if you nice to them im sure they will take a picture with you guys.

Prices:
2008 Calendars $8
Twotonz.com Shirts (L-XXXL) $16
Twotonz.com Shirts (4XL-5XL) $20

and instead of getting $1 dollar bills as change you get these


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

I'M NOT PAYIN $30 BUCKS TO GO PLUS PARKING PLUS ETC...... SORRY FELLAS SEE YOU ON THE FLIP SIDE......................

TWOTONZ I NEED ONE 3X AND ABOUT 4 CALANDERS!!!!! LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR IN TOWN!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 23 2007, 07:06 AM~8622837
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> I'M NOT PAYIN $30 BUCKS TO GO PLUS PARKING PLUS ETC...... SORRY FELLAS SEE YOU ON THE FLIP SIDE......................
> ...


its cheaper to enter something :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 23 2007, 06:22 AM~8622898
> *its cheaper to enter something :biggrin:
> *


NOT REALLY AFTER ALL THE WAITING AND RUN AROUND AND EXPENSES, ITS NEVER CHEAP. 
MY CHOICE BUT I'LL BE WORKIN ON 2 UNDER COVER PROJECTS THAT WILL BE BUSTING OUT IN VEGAS!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

if anyone needs extra writstbands, or is thinking of going sunday and dont want to spend 30 i will have 4 wristbands on saturday for sale for 25 it aint much off but im sure u could pout 5 on your lunch, if u need 4 it would be 120 ill give up all 4 for 100 so that will save u 20, i also think a couple more of the car club members will have some wristbands for sale too, i usually sell them on sunday in the parking lot on the way in, but im putting them out there now, so maybe i dont have to hit up a stranger, remember with a regular ticket u have to leave the building at trophy time, with a wristband u can stay longer, pm me with yoru info if u want them.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*CHAGO'S DREAM WILL BE THERE!!!!!!*


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 23 2007, 11:41 AM~8624875
> *CHAGO'S DREAM WILL BE THERE!!!!!!
> *



WHAT ABOUT LIL EDDIES RIDE? I THOUGHT I READ THEY WERE BOTH GONNA BE THERE?


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 23 2007, 11:41 AM~8624875
> *Cool! Well I will be there as well.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 23 2007, 11:44 AM~8624908
> *WHAT ABOUT LIL EDDIES RIDE? I THOUGHT I READ THEY WERE BOTH GONNA BE THERE?
> *


LIL EDDIE'S RIDE IS GETTING A COUPLE OF UPGRADES, BUT THE TWO CARS WILL BE AT THE STREETLOW SHOW IN SAN JOSE TOGETHER FOR THE FIRST TIME....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 23 2007, 04:13 PM~8627163
> *Cool! Well I will be there as well.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP LADY? I GUESS WE'RE GOING TO HAVE TO TAKE PICS WITH YOU AND CHAGO'S DREAM....  SEE YOU SUNDAY..........PAULY


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 23 2007, 10:44 AM~8624908
> *WHAT ABOUT LIL EDDIES RIDE? I THOUGHT I READ THEY WERE BOTH GONNA BE THERE?
> *


i wanted to have it at my booth...but wont be done by then


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 23 2007, 06:06 AM~8622837
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> I'M NOT PAYIN $30 BUCKS TO GO PLUS PARKING PLUS ETC...... SORRY FELLAS SEE YOU ON THE FLIP SIDE......................
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

what time is everyone heading out there saterday?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 23 2007, 09:48 PM~8629593
> *what time is everyone heading out there saterday?
> *


I was gonna go on Sunday to get an outdoor spot...if it's indoor and outdoor.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 24 2007, 06:04 PM~8635379
> *I was gonna go on Sunday to get an outdoor spot...if it's indoor and outdoor.
> *


Don't do it !!!!!












:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

STOP BY THE MDCT BOOTH AT SAN MATEO AND PICK UP A COLOR BAR AND OTHER ACCESSORIES :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

:yawn:


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 23 2007, 07:01 AM~8622816
> *Make sure to stop by my booth and pick up a calendar for $8 this Sunday at the Lowrider Magazine show in San Mateo.  I will have cover model Nina, Centerfold Lupe and a few othere models working my booth.  So make sure to have these ladys sign your calendar.  And if you nice to them im sure they will take a picture with you guys.
> 
> Prices:
> ...




I Love $2.00 Dollar Bills...lol.....Come get your calendar Boys!!!!! ALSO, NINA'S NEXT STOP...LOWRIDER SHOW IN LAS VEGAS...AT THE GIRLS OF LOWRIDER BOOTH, ALSO AFTER PARTY FOR ALL THE GIRLS OF LOWRIDER ON THE 6TH IN LAS VEGAS( ILL BE HOSTING IT)..SEE YOU THERE....AND YOUR'S TRULY WILL BE ON THE NOVEMBER ISSUE....


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Am I the only one still working on the ride :angry:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 25 2007, 12:30 AM~8637265
> *Am I the only one still working on the ride  :angry:
> *



not really! just got back from jr house, finish loading up the cars, see u guys in a few hours!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 23 2007, 09:48 PM~8629593
> *what time is everyone heading out there saterday?
> *



3am homie.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Aug 24 2007, 11:52 PM~8637135
> *I Love $2.00 Dollar Bills...lol.....Come get your calendar Boys!!!!! ALSO, NINA'S NEXT STOP...LOWRIDER SHOW IN LAS VEGAS...AT THE GIRLS OF LOWRIDER BOOTH, ALSO AFTER PARTY FOR ALL THE GIRLS OF LOWRIDER ON THE 6TH IN LAS VEGAS( ILL  BE HOSTING IT)..SEE YOU THERE....AND YOUR'S TRULY WILL BE ON THE NOVEMBER ISSUE....
> *



looks like your way too busy, phill, 

where can i sign up for the next photoshoot???? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

you know you have to put us as an official booth stop...


----------



## MRGOFAST (Jan 21, 2007)

Just installed two sets of tires for the Maldonado's Auto Body crew in Redwood City. They are bringing out their old rides from back in the day. Both of these rides have been in LOWRIDER years ago. The infamous WIKID 63 and the 64 Impala.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*i cant wait till the show !!!!*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 25 2007, 02:14 PM~8639605
> *i cant wait till the show !!!!
> *


hit me up for you ticket im not sure what time i will get there waiting on a delivery :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 25 2007, 02:14 PM~8639605
> *i cant wait till the show !!!!
> *


hit me up for you ticket im not sure what time i will get there waiting on a delivery :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 25 2007, 02:14 PM~8639605
> *i cant wait till the show !!!!
> *


i thot u werent goin guey?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 25 2007, 02:14 PM~8639605
> *i cant wait till the show !!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 25 2007, 06:18 PM~8640712
> *i thot u werent goin guey?
> *


i dont know the guy, but i thiught the same thing.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few pics from today's move in
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=285535&st=1840


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

so where everyone gonna roll afterthe show?/ El Camino in San Mateo, or RWC, SJ or Mission Street in SF??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Aug 26 2007, 04:05 AM~8642853
> *so where everyone gonna roll afterthe show?/ El Camino in San Mateo, or RWC, SJ or Mission Street in SF??
> 
> *


That's a good question :0


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

where the pics at :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Aug 26 2007, 10:36 PM~8646420
> *where the pics at  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: people are slacking :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 26 2007, 08:37 PM~8646428
> *:werd: people are slacking  :angry:
> *


X 100000000000000000000000


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty will b posting pic's 2marrow. i took over 300 so i have to resize them


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

WINNERS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 26 2007, 10:52 PM~8646601
> *84cutty will b posting pic's 2marrow. i took over 300 so i have to resize them
> *


teaser pics? :0


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

HERES ONE


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Lets keep it going :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

i hear a bad ass 37 rag won alot of awards :biggrin: 

congrats to the tovars


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 26 2007, 09:34 PM~8647008
> *i hear a bad ass 37 rag won alot of awards  :biggrin:
> 
> congrats to the tovars
> *


YEAH ... WON 5 SPECIALTY AWARDS... 1ST IN ITS CLASS ... AND BEST OF SHOW ... FUCKER WAS BAD ASS ..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

heres a bad picture of my car....


----------



## lolo spic (Aug 7, 2006)

Any other big winners?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 26 2007, 09:47 PM~8647157
> *heres a bad picture of my car....
> 
> 
> ...


No, this camera doesn't do your car justice... the rims and the patterns look good homie real good.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 26 2007, 10:17 PM~8647551
> *No, this camera doesn't do your car justice... the rims and the patterns look good homie real good.
> *


agreed 100 %

eddie was shining out there today boy


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 26 2007, 09:47 PM~8647157
> *heres a bad picture of my car....
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Eddie the TC looks dope !! :0











Can't wait to see it at sams :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 26 2007, 09:47 PM~8647157
> *heres a bad picture of my car....
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Eddie the TC looks sweet !!!! :0












Can't wait to see it in person @ sam's :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Any pics of your car tony ?????????


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

how was the hop?


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Lo*Lystics C.C. had a good time at the show. We hope every body can make it to our Car Show in Woodland CA on Sept. 30 starring PITBULL and it also will be covered by Lowrider Magazine and Impalas Mapazine. see you all out there :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Aug 26 2007, 09:46 PM~8647135
> *YEAH ... WON 5 SPECIALTY AWARDS... 1ST IN ITS CLASS ... AND BEST OF SHOW ... FUCKER WAS BAD ASS ..
> *


*Congrats to The Tovars, I heard that the Tovars were heading up north to qualify for Vegas and that the 37 rag is a Tovar quality build as always. Its a 1937 3 Window Convertable that alone says something right there. If you know Bomb Convertables this years is one of the hardest to find and when you do find one in good condition its BIG money. One of my Homies from BRIDGETOWN has been telling me for a while to keep an eye out for a 37 rag. Can someone please post pics of the Tovar's 37 Drop top. * :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Aug 26 2007, 11:22 PM~8648164
> *Congrats to The Tovars,  I heard that the Tovars were heading up north to qualify for Vegas and that the 37 rag is a Tovar quality build as always.  Its a 1937 3 Window Convertable that alone says something right there.  If you know Bomb Convertables this years is one of the hardest to find and when you do find one in good condition its BIG money.  One of my Homies from BRIDGETOWN has been telling me for a while to keep an eye out for a 37 rag.  Can someone please post pics of the Tovar's 37 Drop top.   :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH BUT EVEN THEN PICS WONT SHOW IT NO JUSTICE.. THIS FUCKER WAS JUST 2 FUCKIN CLEAN .. MUCH PROPS TO THE TOVARS .. IT WAS JUST FLAWLESS ..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Aug 26 2007, 10:22 PM~8648164
> *Congrats to The Tovars,  I heard that the Tovars were heading up north to qualify for Vegas and that the 37 rag is a Tovar quality build as always.  Its a 1937 3 Window Convertable that alone says something right there.  If you know Bomb Convertables this years is one of the hardest to find and when you do find one in good condition its BIG money.  One of my Homies from BRIDGETOWN has been telling me for a while to keep an eye out for a 37 rag.  Can someone please post pics of the Tovar's 37 Drop top. :thumbsup:
> *


Only picture i got and i got it the day of the set up









Thanks to everyone that showed support at my booth


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn looked kinda empty from that picture.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 26 2007, 11:16 PM~8648449
> *Damn looked kinda empty from that picture.
> *


i took that picture yester day (set up day) almost at the end of the day


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 27 2007, 12:19 AM~8648452
> *i took that picture yester day (set up day) almost at the end of the day
> *


:0









Well I stll say :thumbsdown: lrm







:biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 26 2007, 09:34 PM~8647008
> *i hear a bad ass 37 rag won alot of awards  :biggrin:
> 
> congrats to the tovars
> *



:0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 26 2007, 10:47 PM~8647157
> *heres a bad picture of my car....
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking for you to take you the pic of your car with Jessica...I guess I'm gonna have to post it up huh????


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm waiting to see some nice pics from this show, there was a lot of nice rides out there... A lot of clean ass bombs too


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

THE SHOW WAS KINDA SMALL. BUT IT HAD GOOD LOOKIN RIDES,NOT TO MANY BUCKETS. SOME GOOD QUALITY CARS


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

OJ IS GOING TO VEGAS IT WAS A RIDE BUT FINALLY CAME TOGETHER FOR THE JUICE THIS IS ORANGE JUICE FIRST YEAR OUT SEE YA ALL IN VEGAS


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

The show was real nice but getting in there was a bitch we got there at 8:00 on Sat and we barely got in at 2:45 whats up with that why did it take so dam long and we were pre reg to I think that was the only fucked up thing about the show to me


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

It was a good show and we should get more people to participate and attend northern Cali show to make them bigger and let people still no it is alive up here. NO MORE CRY BABYS ABOUT $$$


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 27 2007, 09:58 AM~8650179
> *It was a good show and we should get more people to participate and attend northern Cali show to make them bigger and let people still no it is alive up here. NO MORE CRY BABYS ABOUT $$$
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 26 2007, 09:47 PM~8647157
> *heres a bad picture of my car....
> 
> 
> ...






it cool meeting u bro c u in san jo


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Wheres all the pics :biggrin: Heard it was a good show :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 27 2007, 09:58 AM~8650786
> *Wheres all the pics :biggrin: Heard it was a good show :biggrin:
> *


X2 do we gotta go to the LRM website now? COme on Fellas this is Layitlow lets get some pics up! I forgot my amera or i would of been all over it


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

HAY EL RAIDER ITS ME RAIDER NATION, NICE MEETING UP WITH YAH.
SEE YAH AT THE NEXT SHOW. OR THE RAIDER GAMES.


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

whats up everybody,
just wanted to add that EASTSIDE CC had a great time showing the cars and meeting new LIL members. To us the trophies dont mean nothing its meeting new people from other clubs and reppin northern cali.

good job everybody. 

To the LOLYSTICS, UCE, ROLLERZ ONLY LOW CREATIONS, LOW CONSPRIRACY, IMPALAS, NEW STYLE, TRUE GAMERS AND THE REST OF YOU GUYS, SEE YOU GUYS SOON.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 27 2007, 12:16 AM~8648449
> *Damn looked kinda empty from that picture.
> *


Should have been there to see yourself  Just curious Regal King, do you show at streetlow shows? 

Yes we all know that 30.00 to get in and 10.00 for a 6.00 meal is expensive but like I said before...if its too much then pick another hobby/sport, not to be an ass but we all know its not cheap (fixing up the rides and showing them). We also know its not going to get less expensive...why should it when there are plenty of people who are still willing to pay. :0 

Yes it was not a huge show but I have to say that overall the quality of rides was badass :yes: I had ideas in my head about what I thought would look nice but then I saw the quality of rides and was like :wow: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 27 2007, 11:25 AM~8651073
> *Should have been there to see yourself    Just curious Regal King, do you show at streetlow shows?
> 
> Yes we all know that 30.00 to get in and 10.00 for a 6.00 meal is expensive but like I said before...if its too much then pick another hobby/sport, not to be an ass but we all know its not cheap (fixing up the rides and showing them). We also know its not going to get less expensive...why should it when there are plenty of people who are still willing to pay.  :0
> ...


i go to as many shows as possible and will prolly take the the 65 this weekend, i took it to the LG show last week.. the money is not why i am complaining its that i am 100% BAY AREA and LRM turned their back on us last year so i say fuck em, plus for a while they replaced the bike section for the kids with motorcycles and they advertise for shit thats not even lowrider related. fuck em.


but you will see me at almost any other show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Aug 27 2007, 11:00 AM~8650824
> *HAY EL RAIDER ITS ME RAIDER NATION, NICE MEETING UP WITH YAH.
> SEE YAH AT THE NEXT SHOW. OR THE RAIDER GAMES.
> *



same here homie glad 2 c u made it back home safe n u will c me at da shows


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

here are a few pics that we took at the show yesterday.....i got goose bumps walking into the first building.......each and every car/truck so beautiful in its own way......i really miss my 62 that i had back in the 80's....someday i will have another ride to lay in my driveway...........thanks to everyone for showing your rides.
PEACE


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Scenery pics of LRM show. It was a small show, not alot of people attended and 
I spent $150 on bullshit. But definitly some badass rides there!


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Some more scenes



























































































THE END!!!!!


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

HERE'S A FEW PICTURES.....


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

HERE'S A FEW PICTURES.....


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Good pics Lo*Lystics C.C.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]



thanks 4 posting my truck


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Aug 27 2007, 12:49 PM~8651754
> *HERE'S A FEW PICTURES.....
> 
> 
> ...



Damn "bea" lookin hot & thick wit it, she's gotta be miss big daddy autoparts :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EEVLWYS_@Aug 27 2007, 11:14 AM~8651457
> *here are a few pics that we took at the show yesterday.....i got goose bumps walking into the first building.......each and every car/truck so beautiful in its own way......i really miss my 62 that i had back in the 80's....someday i will have another ride to lay in my driveway...........thanks to everyone for showing your rides.
> PEACE
> 
> ...


NICE PICS !


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> here are a few pics that we took at the show yesterday.....i got goose bumps walking into the first building.......each and every car/truck so beautiful in its own way......i really miss my 62 that i had back in the 80's....someday i will have another ride to lay in my driveway...........thanks to everyone for showing your rides.
> PEACE
> 
> Thanks for posting some pix man...
> I figured there would be tons of pix already posted on here so I wish I took more.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

I really wish I took more now. I was biased towards my own "shining star" and my brother's Chevelle...and a Lincoln with some nice flakes. :biggrin: 





































I know there's more pix floating around out there somewhere...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EEVLWYS_@Aug 27 2007, 12:22 PM~8651521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics especially the 58 :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's another link to more SM LRM show pix... :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=359101


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 27 2007, 09:49 AM~8649324
> *I was looking for you to take you the pic of your car with Jessica...I guess I'm gonna have to post it up huh????
> *


man foo we went like 8 time looking 4 u to get our pictures but u where out on the doing ur thang..my homie wants his still ,homie with the green bombtruck..i want mine also...u going to be at streetlow saterday


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 27 2007, 02:36 PM~8652557
> *I really wish I took more now. I was biased towards my own "shining star" and my brother's Chevelle...and a Lincoln with some nice flakes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


tell your your bro thanks for helping me out. its not fun trying to unload a ride by yourself.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 27 2007, 05:09 PM~8653881
> *tell your your bro thanks for helping me out. its not fun trying to unload a ride by yourself.
> *


No problem man...I'll let him know.  But hey, that's what the LIL family is for! :biggrin:


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------

